# [Canadian NR] Julian David Pyraminx 4.04 Average and 2.77 Single



## Julian (Mar 20, 2014)

[youtubehd]zg-WDCteOiQ[/youtubehd]

(5.40), 3.50, 4.75, 3.86, (2.77)

From Montreal Open 2014. Finally got this NR


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2014)

Epic. I've been anticipating these for a while


----------



## Artic (Mar 20, 2014)

hahah...I love Antoine's reaction. Priceless.


----------



## Thompson (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations!! Last time I was aware of, you were using straight up LBL


----------



## Akiro (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice! And your judge is your co-NR-single-record-holder!!


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2014)

Thompson said:


> Congratulations!! Last time I was aware of, you were using straight up LBL


Still am, haha. With some tricks and some LL control. Mainly though, it was just a lucky average.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

Goo Julian! See you on worlds 2015 podium ^_^


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 20, 2014)

Tied single NR and broke the average NR by 0.01 o_o

This is quite the accomplishment...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice job, fast for LBL. The 4.04 vs 4.05 and 2.77 tie is pretty cool.

And you beat my single


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Tied single NR and broke the average NR by 0.01 o_o
> 
> This is quite the accomplishment...



I think a tie on both would have been much better


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 20, 2014)

gj


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Goo Julian! See you on worlds 2015 podium ^_^






Robert-Y said:


> Tied single NR and broke the average NR by 0.01 o_o
> 
> This is quite the accomplishment...


Yeah, it was crazy how close it was.

Thanks everyone


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2014)

I must say, I really didn't expect to not win with a 4.19 average.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice solves Julian!


----------



## JLZ24634586 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does he actually use LBL method?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2014)

JLZ24634586 said:


> Does he actually use LBL method?



Yes.


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2014)

JLZ24634586 said:


> Does he actually use LBL method?


Yeah, I've just gotten more and more efficient over the years.


----------

